# Whose Fluff Was a Rescue?



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Because it's Rescue Raffle Time, and because so many have been working diligently with the rescue organizations recently, I'm just curious how many of our SM fluffs are rescues. I know that many are.

Lacie and Secret are both from reputable show breeders, but my Tilly is a rescue.

Tilly was rescued as an older puppy from a Puppymill where she was destined to be a Puppymill breeder. When she went to my Vet, after her rescue, my Vet told me that she doubted that Tilly would live more than 1-2 weeks, but we surprised the Vet and after 3 weeks, she was well on her way to recovery. She is a large girl (12 lbs.) and I know that she must be mixed somewhere along the line. The greeders would have liked to breed her because she probably would have had large litters and she has a classic Maltese look that doesn't look like a mix.

Knowing this sweet girl, she is truly a free spirit. I can't imagine my Tilly being confined in a cage and being bred to death -- although I can see by her personality that she probably would have made a good mother.

Tilly is truly the most loving fluff I've ever owned, and I'm so proud that I was able to give her a forever home. :wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa is from Northcentral Maltese Rescue - and I'm a foster failure with her.

This is the second day she was at my house:


In this one, you can see how much of her hip joint had to be taken when they amputated her leg.


And this is curled up in bed a few months ago:



She's definitely a little spoiled, and is the love of my life!

Sweetness came from a small show breeder and is a wonderful girl, too, but there's just something very special about my little tripod!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

What a great thread I cant wait to hear about more fluff rescues both of you have such lovely stories! :wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Both Tinkerbelle and petey were rescues from our local shelter. Tinkerbelle had had surgery on her hip joint and it now appears she was less than a year when we adopted her. She weighted only 5 lbs to start but she is now a solid 9 lbs. Petey we just adopted three weeks ago has gained more than 1/2 lb and you see less back bones and rib cage.  Don't know why people don't feed their dogs, but a least they found there way to the shelter.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

This was Belle the first night.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

This was Petey


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I had 3 foster babies, 1 from rescue (our sweet princess Bebe), 1 from owner (pom Miles), and 1 is from breeder, I call him Nosik and he is with me right now, till he will be able to eat by him own
Bebe lives life of princess with my God mom in Michigan








Miles lives with my cousin in law, even he is 4 yo he is like baby , the do not give up on him, but he is in diapers all the time at home as during his 3 years of life he was not trained. I was training him for 1 week but he did mistakes, not so often but did









and here is my Nosatik, didn't find parents for him yet. He is with me since he was 2 days old  I am busy mom right now


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I adopted Zooey from the L.A. City North Central Animal Shelter (one of L.A. city's highest kill shelters). Her case isn't as sad as some, but she came with heavy bleeding from being bred too many times--most likely by a BYB. She was around 3 when I got her and is now 6. She is such a blessing to me, and will live in love and comfort for the rest of her life


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

Lily is a rescue. She was placed in a home from a rescue as a puppy and when the couple got a divorce Lily was put on craigslist at 18 months old. The lady had turned down everyone who had called about her until me. She was meant to be......

I lost my 12 yr old maltese to cancer in Feb. I had been crying everyday for 2 months. I have been sick so a puppy wasn't possible and I missed Angel so much. I love my dal but I'm limited in handling him due to chronic back & hip problems. The day she was on craigslist we had company so I did not check the ads until about 6pm. I knew she would be gone but I called anyway. We talked for a long time and I cried telling her about Angel. She invited us to meet her and 2 hrs later I had Lily. 

She is a wonderful little dog. We are still working on some of her fears (she was terrified of everything). She is glued to me 24/7. We needed each other.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Lucy was a rescue from our county shelter. I had lost both of my long-time dogs in a matter of 4 months, said I would NEVER get another dog and open myself up to that kind of loss again--and 3 weeks later, I found Lucy. The first photo is Lucy the day I found her at the shelter. You can see from my smile that I loved her already. The second photo is a recent one of her. The shelter had her listed as a 5 year old poodle. The vet thought she was a 3 year old maltese. I go with the age estimate, but I think she's mixed, with maybe bichon. She is for sure a lovebug.

Question for people who have rescued older dogs. Do you ever wonder about your dog's life before you rescued him/her? I am so curious about who had her before, how she ended up on the street, etc. She is such a loving little thing, that I can't help but believe that SOMEBODY loved her before. I felt the same way about one of my previous dogs, who was also a stray before I adopted her. She however, showed obvious signs of having been abused, she had even been shot and had a pellet lodged in her hip. So I knew her story was a sad one. Am I the only one who wonders about this?


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

LoveLucy said:


> Question for people who have rescued older dogs. Do you ever wonder about your dog's life before you rescued him/her? I am so curious about who had her before, how she ended up on the street, etc. She is such a loving little thing, that I can't help but believe that SOMEBODY loved her before. I felt the same way about one of my previous dogs, who was also a stray before I adopted her. She however, showed obvious signs of having been abused, she had even been shot and had a pellet lodged in her hip. So I knew her story was a sad one. Am I the only one who wonders about this?


All the time about Bebe, when i saw her first time she was after delivery, all matted to the skin, boops were so big , eye and ears in awful condition. According to the rescue she was found on highway. I and my God mom almost sure that she was most of the time in cage/cradle and all she knew is giving birth. She has very big heart and with very little attention to her she starts to trust people, I am still crying when I am thinking about that month I've spent with her in rescue, before I was able to get her out from there. Don't want no one to have experience like that. I was fighting for her life , no one want to take her for a walk, no vet visit, nothing done. Then hurricane Sandy, gave more time for her to be in that mess, all over poop and pee on her.I was pain in the ... by calling every day and pushing them to take her to the vet. She is adorable sweet girl now, it is already a year and everyday she shows how much she loves being in bed with human. She is little guard


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Well I rescued Maya from a FB ad May 2012 that is how I became a Maltaholic. Most of you know the story. Joined SM because I just could not get enough information and Malt fix to keep me satisfied. 
The day she came home:








Here is today so pretty:








And of course Sy and Mz kitty were here to welcome Maya in to our home.
They are the Three Stooges
Symon & Mz (both rescues)








It seems I have built up a Malt tolerance, I just couldn't get enough so I hit the road and found these two cuties who needed some love and attention. Here are my foster kidz!

Here is Sir Jack








Sweet Abby








Now my home feels just about right. I think I have just about the right stash of Malt but it is with bitter sweet feelings I tell you Jack and Abby have found a wonderful new Mom who will be here on Thursday to take them to their forever home. So I will be a little shaky until I get my next fosters! Hope they get here soon!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Most of ours came from shelters or were dumped at our house...

Emily and Sasha came from a BYB, before I knew better...

Amber came from a really bad pet store..couldn't leave her there,she was so sick,I knew they'd euth her to get a refund!

Rylee and Bitsy were used up breeding dogs from a BYB that were going to be euthed ,because no one wanted to put the money into vetting,so I took them.
Daisy is my new foster.

Sadie and Tasha, fostered and adopted by a wonderful family in Columbus.

Past fluffers...

Local shelter adoptees,Grechen, Rosie,Sadie,Lady.

Midget was a stray that was dumped at a boat launch near us.

Harry,Willy and Socks (kittens)were dumped on us ,actually thrown from a moving car.

Countless boxes o' puppies found on front porch over the years... went through local shelter to help adopt them out. I fostered until they were adopted.

Bridget, puppy dumped on road in front of our house.

Duchess, rescued from puppymill.

Max,Buffy, Buster, from Dr.Pet Center pet store, 30 years ago,before we knew better...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, I love hearing everyone's stories. How lucky and blessed we/they are.

Oh Leanne, you're so good. Yes, it must be hard to say goodbye. 

Michele has a heart of gold. You all do.

Yes Gail, I always wondered what happened to my Crisse. Poor thing was dropped off at the ACC, a kill shelter. Luckily a behaviorist from the Humane Society of NY was there and took Crisse back with him. Crisse wasn't spayed and had one or two mammary tumors removed. I remembered her nipples were really large when I picked her up. Crisse was 8-10 yrs old when we adopted her. We had Crisse for 7 years and 7 days when she passed in her sleep. We loved and celebrated Crisse everyday. 

I've always loved my babies like there's no tomorrow. My 2 Maltese Amy and Lola both died from the horror GME. All my girls are the daughters I never had. Crisse was my little weirdo. I miss her everyday since January 28th. Her expressions, the way she followed every move I made. Biting people in the leg and running away. When outside, lifting her back leg so other dogs can sniff her, even with arthritis. Lol. The first time she did that I was mortified and told whomever Crisse came that way, I didn't teach her that. Lol. The first couple of years, Crisse shook like a leaf while I was preparing her food. As if she couldn't believe it was for her. Oh yes, in the beginning, Crisse would go through the garbage, poor thing. She loved sunshine, and her blankies. Crisse would scream before I even touched her with a brush or comb. It took a year, but Crisse became housebroken. She was absolutely adorable when she wore her fancy pants with a diaper in it. All this and more is why we celebrated and adored Crisse everyday. My old lady, the Brooke Astor of Maltese. 
Xoxoxooxoxoxoooooo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Steve and Crisse on her 7th Anniversary. Our girl died a week later, out of the blue, pretty much.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

No, he's not a maltese.....but I rescued Tink right out of a filthy filthy puppy mill as an adult. He was delivered from Arkansas on a "puppy bus" and we met it at a rest stop on the turnpike.

My friend Elaine adopted a yorkie and told me I should get one too...I really don't understand how I ended up with him. All I did was contact the woman in charge to ask how he was (Elaine told me about him and said he was in a cage with her rescue) I tried to find a home for him, even had joined a Yorkie on-line forum to advertise him...to find him a home. The woman in charge of adoptions said she had received tons of applications for him, but that I was the perfect one to take him. .....ummmm....I really wasn't looking for a dog at that point. All I ever really wanted is two maltese, and I had them (Archie and Abbey). But this woman was very persistent, so much so..that I gave in. He slept for the entire first week. Refused to be "caged" and peed on toys! :blink: It took months to potty train him, but when he finally "got it" it was like a light bulb going off in his head. After almost 7 years, the dude still has many "issues" in his little head. He still starts to climb up a fence to do his poopies while standing (??) and he must have a toy in his mouth at all times as a stress reliever. He looks awkward in most everything he does, he must feel so insecure in himself still. And I am still the only one who can touch him. ....but this little dude loves me more than anyone on the face of this world has ever loved anyone. :wub: And I love him right back :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Such great stories everyone. I did not rescue mine but I think they rescued me


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My Benny was a rescue. I saw on PetFinder that he was a stray and was at a shelter in Newark. I already had 3 dogs and didn't really want another one, but he looked so scared in his picture that I called Mary Palmer and asked if I could pull him for rescue. She said yes... especially since he was a small intact male and he could be used as dog fighting bait. My son and I drove to Newark to get him. They let us walk him, but there was a hold on him for some reason, so we were told to come back in a few days. He didn't want to go back into the shelter after our walk. He was shaking and looking at me... I cried on the way home. 

On the day he was available, my husband and I were waiting outside the shelter when it opened and we walked out with "Smitty"... now our Ben. When we got home, the plan was to keep him separate from our other guys for a few days to make sure that he wasn't sick, but that didn't work. About an hour after we brought him home he had a seizure. As the whole family crowded around him to make sure that he was okay.. we all knew that we were going to keep him. I was a foster failure even before I was actually a foster, lol. 

Ben was malnourished and underweight when we got him. (He's not anymore... he loves his food, lol.) Ben also has epilepsy, seasonal skin allergies, and chronic ear infections. 

We've had Ben now for 4 years and he still will not go out into the yard with the other dogs. He runs out, does his business, and runs back in. But he's very happy, loves toys, and runs in circles when we come home.... he is very much loved here. <3 <3


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My Cassie is a rescue who came to me through NMR. I was another foster failure. There were 6 dogs being bred in the Tallahassee area literally in the back yard. The dogs were keep in a shed in back of the house. When the breeder found selling puppies not to be profitable enough, she surrendered her dogs to NMR. I fostered Cassie and another pup who I think was Cassie's daughter. Cassie was a mess, very shy, very timid, and panicked at every noise. I have had her four years, and with a lot of time and patience, she has come a long way. She still has many fears, but she has come a long way and has gotten her CGC and BN titles. She also does agility. Hopefully she will go on with her obedience career. Cassie was not what I was looking for, but apparently what I needed. I have learned so much from this girl.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

My first rescue was Tony, an Italian Greyhound. I was looking for a younger IG to play with Baxter, my other IG. Then I read that poem about senior dogs being overlooked for adoption and just boo-hoo'd. So Tony came to live with me when he was 9. He stayed for 6 years, but went to The Bridge last November with kidney failure. He was such a sweet boy, just wanted to lie on his pillow and sleep. The next rescue was Stevie 2, a YorkiePoo. We had to put the first Stevie down because of her aggression to the other dogs. It was so bad we literally put a fence down the middle of the house to keep her separated from the Malts, and that was when I only had 2! One day she bit my leg and drew blood, lots of blood. It was so bad I went to the doctor. We both made the decision to have her PTS, but boy was that hard. She wasn't sick. I mean, it's difficult enough when the dog is ill, but when they're not. Let's just say, the vet techs offered to drive me home I was so upset. Anyway, Stevie 1 was DH's dog and after a couple of weeks, he was really really missing her. So I found him Stevie 2 at a rescue in Augusta and off we went. Fortunately this YPoo is nothing like the other one. Very loving, very sweet, and she & Baxter are best buds.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Aww, I love this thread :heart: Both of mine are rescues... I found Ozzie on PetFinder from the Yorkshire Terrier National Rescue group, but we were first going to go with a YorkiePoo puppy. But the foster who came to visit our home mentioned an older dog that was really shy and would need a quiet home like ours. We talked it over, and decided to go with the older dog, who happened to be a Maltese! I asked her if it was okay that I had never owned a Maltese before (I had a Yorkie growing up) but she said it was fine. 

We met her at her office the next evening right as Ozzie was transported to her... he didn't even go to her foster home; she thought it was best that he go directly to us so he doesn't stress. He came to be in rescue bc he was a stud dog at a BYB and the husband of the house had just gotten hit by a car chasing a puppy that had escaped the yard. He died and his wife shut down their business and contacted the YTNR to take Ozzie, not sure about the rest of the dogs and puppies. Ozzie's foster said she doesn't think he was abused, but he was very, very scared and shy and skittish. He still is, but he is happy with us 

Lisa "Left Eye" came from Dog Patch in Naperville, IL which is a pet store that went from selling puppies to selling rescue dogs. I saw Lisa on their Facebook page and fell in love. I posted her here on SM hoping someone here would adopt her so I could follow her story... but as soon as I convinced my fiance to go with me just to check her out, I knew we were going to adopt her :heart: When we brought her home, she didn't come out of her travel crate the entire night, she was so scared. The next day, she wouldn't even walk on a leash, we were so anxious that we would have to teach her to walk on a leash! Thankfully, she was just scared, and the next day she walked on her leash like a pro :thumbsup: 

Ozzie definitely did not like Lisa at first, he was very jealous and territorial. Now, we are still unsure how Ozzie feels about her lol. She always wants to play, and he just growls at her, but I guess that is just his way of "playing." She loves to antagonize him!! Before when we would go on walks and see other dogs, Ozzie would get scared, cower, and pull on his leash to get away. Now, if Lisa barks, Ozzie immediately barks to protect her. It would be cute if it wasn't so darn annoying and embarassing!!! We love our rescues.... they truly rescued us! :heart:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

These are all such heartwarming stories. I just love reading them. 

I too wish that our fluffs could tell us what they had been through before coming to live with us, but, it might be too sad and terrible to hear and too hard for the fluffs to look back.

So instead, I just like to celebrate all the rescues that have found their way into wonderful forever homes.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's not a dog, but I got my cat Lily from the SPCA 17 years ago. Here she is all of 1.5 lbs of white fluff and beautiful blue eyes. Guess I have a thing for the white fluffy critters. 



and of course Posey is my newest kitty. Here she is in the first few days at home. Just being a crazy kitten LOL. Her mom was a stray cat who lived on a property that was donated as parkland, with a stipulation that the 'farm cats' were cared for. So Posey was close to being born outside (literally by an hour or so) but thankfully for my friend's MIL the mother cat was taken to the vet before that happened. Posey, the mom and 2 other kittens were cared for at the vets for 7 weeks before they went to furever homes.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

KrisKringle is a rescue. His gotcha day was this past Tues. last year when chemo was kicking me hard, I sent Spookie to her groomer for a bath. When I picked her up, Jen asked if I had seen her foster. And there he was. He was up for adoption at Petco the coming Sun. I ran home to get DH, we agreed we wanted him, got to Petco 1/2 hour early so we could be first. 

His story is a bit different than most. He was found on the street, taken in by 5 women living in a mobile home park here. They kept passing him around. The park had a 1 pet limit, finally the manager said he had to go. They took him to SPCA. A small rescue group pulled him. 

He is terrified of kids. When the grands come over, he barks, growls and hides. I think where ever he was before, he had kids who were mean to him. Somebody left a door or gate open, and he ran. Their loss, our gain. 

We think he was born in Dec, so that's where his name came from. Spookies birthday is Halloween, got to keep the holiday names.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great thread....such wonderful stories! :aktion033:


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Three of my furkids come from well known showbreeders, and three are rescues. I found my recent two rescues on Petfinder...I have this awful obsession with going on that site, putting in my zip code and the maltese breed needing rescue in my area. Last year, New Year Day 2012, I drove roundtrip 200 miles to pick up a young maltipoo that was on the euthanasia list because she was a fearful anxious dog. I named her Rosie. She was alot of work because she had these long poodle legs and could jump over all my gates inside the house and outside. But she is the lapdog of all time, craves affection. She has become my husbands hiking buddy Her stamina for long walks is amazing. Then later in the year, a few days before Thanksgiving 2012, I saw another female rescue needing a home from an out of town rescue group. At the time I was taking full time care of my one year old grandson, so after he was picked up, I drove the 140 miles roundtrip to pick up Lily. I was told she was around four years old. Once I got home with her however, I had this gut feeling she was alot older. She seemed older than my oldest maltese Ernie who was 11 at the time. She desperately needed a dental, turned out all her teeth had to be extracted. When she was at the vet, I asked them to scan the number of her microchip. I called the company trying to track down her age. She wasn't registered, but then I had the bright idea to ask them who the vet clinic was that they sold the microchip to. They gave me that info. I called the vet clinic in New Orleans, and luckily they did have her old file. It turned out she was 12 years old. So my intuition was right, she was a senior. She is the sweetest and low keyed well behaved maltese. I had spent my $400 xmas money to adopt her...at the time when my husband told me to buy whatever I would like, he did say, but don't get another dog! I surprised my family after I came home with Lily. My husband adores her! Walks her and carries her around like a baby! I am so happy to have her...to provide her a good home in her senior years. I am 59 now, but I already decided that in my senior years, senior rescues, will be the way to go!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The A Team said:


> No, he's not a maltese.....but I rescued Tink right out of a filthy filthy puppy mill as an adult. He was delivered from Arkansas on a "puppy bus" and we met it at a rest stop on the turnpike.
> 
> My friend Elaine adopted a yorkie and told me I should get one too...I really don't understand how I ended up with him. All I did was contact the woman in charge to ask how he was (Elaine told me about him and said he was in a cage with her rescue) I tried to find a home for him, even had joined a Yorkie on-line forum to advertise him...to find him a home. The woman in charge of adoptions said she had received tons of applications for him, but that I was the perfect one to take him. .....ummmm....I really wasn't looking for a dog at that point. All I ever really wanted is two maltese, and I had them (Archie and Abbey). But this woman was very persistent, so much so..that I gave in. He slept for the entire first week. Refused to be "caged" and peed on toys! :blink: It took months to potty train him, but when he finally "got it" it was like a light bulb going off in his head. After almost 7 years, the dude still has many "issues" in his little head. He still starts to climb up a fence to do his poopies while standing (??) and he must have a toy in his mouth at all times as a stress reliever. He looks awkward in most everything he does, he must feel so insecure in himself still. And I am still the only one who can touch him. ....but this little dude loves me more than anyone on the face of this world has ever loved anyone. :wub: And I love him right back :wub:
> View attachment 164562


Aww love you Tink!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

4furkidsmom said:


> Three of my furkids come from well known showbreeders, and three are rescues. I found my recent two rescues on Petfinder...I have this awful obsession with going on that site, putting in my zip code and the maltese breed needing rescue in my area. Last year, New Year Day 2012, I drove roundtrip 200 miles to pick up a young maltipoo that was on the euthanasia list because she was a fearful anxious dog. I named her Rosie. She was alot of work because she had these long poodle legs and could jump over all my gates inside the house and outside. But she is the lapdog of all time, craves affection. She has become my husbands hiking buddy Her stamina for long walks is amazing. Then later in the year, a few days before Thanksgiving 2012, I saw another female rescue needing a home from an out of town rescue group. At the time I was taking full time care of my one year old grandson, so after he was picked up, I drove the 140 miles roundtrip to pick up Lily. I was told she was around four years old. Once I got home with her however, I had this gut feeling she was alot older. She seemed older than my oldest maltese Ernie who was 11 at the time. She desperately needed a dental, turned out all her teeth had to be extracted. When she was at the vet, I asked them to scan the number of her microchip. I called the company trying to track down her age. She wasn't registered, but then I had the bright idea to ask them who the vet clinic was that they sold the microchip to. They gave me that info. I called the vet clinic in New Orleans, and luckily they did have her old file. It turned out she was 12 years old. So my intuition was right, she was a senior. She is the sweetest and low keyed well behaved maltese. I had spent my $400 xmas money to adopt her...at the time when my husband told me to buy whatever I would like, he did say, but don't get another dog! I surprised my family after I came home with Lily. My husband adores her! Walks her and carries her around like a baby! I am so happy to have her...to provide her a good home in her senior years. I am 59 now, but I already decided that in my senior years, senior rescues, will be the way to go!


I looked at your album! Such sweet pretty babies!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

My Bailey is a rescue. I found him on Petfinder when I was looking for my first dog and immediately fell in love. He was about 5-6 months when I adopted him and has been perfect in every way. All I know about his background is that he was a stray and taken to a high-kill shelter and then pulled by his rescue when his time there was up. His foster mom said they received tons of applications for him and he was adopted once but that family never showed to pick him up...they changed their mind at the last minute and got a younger puppy. I couldn't believe my luck...and still can't. Being able to bring him home was like winning the lottery! :chili:

I still wonder about his background...guess I'll never know but I do have my theories. He looks much like a "designer dog" - my guess is Poodle/Bichon - so I think he was bred in a puppy mill. :smilie_tischkante: Due to his age and the time that I adopted him, I think he was a Christmas puppy for someone who quickly tired of the responsibility once the novelty wore off. Oh well, completely THEIR loss!

Here's a picture of Bailey during his first Fall with us, back in 2010.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Loved everyone's stories, thank you for rescuing all these beautiful babies.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello my name is Fran and I'm a maltaholic. I have Roux who just turned 5 yesterday. He came from Petland via Hunte Corp., puppymill. My daugher worked at Petland and she told me about this sad Maltese that nobody wanted. This was before I new about such things, then came Skylar, another Petland sad puppy. in that store I knew he was mine. I got him out and thought about it long and hard and decided I just couldn't get him. I left. The next day I had to pick up my daughter from work and when I walked in his cage was at the back of the store I looked at him and he saw me and he stood up in his cage, started barking and jumping. I went over to the window and he was wagging his tail so fast. I knew he recognized me. Skylar is 3. Ellie was given to me by my older daughter. She is from a byb. My daughter found her on the internet. My two fosters were both listed on craigslist. Desi came from a puppymill located southeast of Wichita. She was listed as free due to no longer producing. Desi is slowly coming around from being such a scared little girl. She has been with me 8 months as of the 17th. Minnie Pearl was also listed on craigslist as free. She came from a person that lived down in the ozark mountains in Missouri. Not much is known about where this sweetie came from. The women that had her had her changed outside due to potty issues. That is why she was getting rid of her. Poor Minnie was filthy, covered in fleas and ticks. Minnie has been with me 3 1/2 months now. Haven't had much luck placing my fosters, but they are safe and very loved.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

My daughter's Joey is a rescue. From our local shelter. I don't know anything about his background. Her father took her to find a dog and she chose Joey. They told her he was a yorkie/chi mix, but we aren't real sure. 

We got Izzy from a BYB of sorts. She has yorkies and her daughter had a Morkie and they bred. She wasn't selling her, just a "adoption" fee to recover expenses ($100.00).


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Steve is a rescue! We were without a dog for a few years and my kids were little so I didn't want another mouth to feed for a while. Then when my youngest started Kindergarten and I was home by myself all day I started thinking it would be nice to have a friend. I started researching what kind of dog would be a good fit and figured out I wanted a lap dog. My husband actually suggested maltese since he dog sat one for a friend once and he loved him. So off I go to do my homework. I knew puppymills were bad but the more I read about BYBs, internet sellers, etc, I made the decision that I would either buy from a show breeder or adopt from a rescue. So I was looking into older puppies or possibly retiree (I didn't want a young puppy), and also browsing Petfinder. Then one day I saw Steve's picture and I jumped on it. He is the product of a BYB who needed to get rid of some dogs so she dropped off Steve and his brother at the pound when they were 9-10 months old. Luckily the folks at the pound called a Pom rescue they knew of and they came and got them right away. And the rest is history! So there IS a Steve clone out there somewhere but I've never seen him!

Anyway, I hit the jackpot as far as I'm concerned! Here is Steve:

The day I brought him home:








After his first trip to the groomers:








And now:


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

I loce all of your stories <3 your puppies are wonderful!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

My guys didnt come from horrific places like some of your cute bundles did.................

But I got Babinka for free. My mom knew (knows) a vet tech and her sister was into showing and breeding maltese, unfortunatley Babinka was born with the severe heart condition and wasnt expected to live past 6 months old. The vet was reccommending euthinizing her, but Patricia and Christina refused to do so! They asked my mom if I would be interested in caring for her....................... until she passed! My mom said yes.................................. that was four years ago when my little Babinka came and stole my heart!!! Yes she is on tons of meds but Babinka loves life!
Peppino and Tiny Tina came to me............but that is a diffrent story all together!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I adopted Tiffany from a local shelter when she was 3 years old. She was very skinny and she had to be shaved because her coat was matted. She also had a 5 month old puppy, named Lily, in the shelter with her. Lily looked full Maltese, so I wonder if it was an intentional breeding. I always kind of hope that I'll be out with Tiffany and we'll run into Lily one day!









My mom holding her on the day I brought her home.









She didn't understand toys at first. Here she is learning how to play.









This is her now. Being silly.









And being sleepy.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Dear Lynn,
What a wonderful idea for a thread! It is fun reading the stories and I'm hoping it will inspire some to rescue as well.
My three hounds are all rescues. I hadn't had a dog since I was a teenager and our family dogs were always big dogs. LOVE dogs but always "too busy", "not enough time", blah, blah, blah, LOL. Knew enough that I determined when the time came, it would be a rescue, I didn't want to be part of the pet overpopulation in any way. My first rescue, Lily, was actually rescued by my dear cousin. A disreputable pet store went out of business and left all the puppies, which most certainly came from puppy mills, out in the back in crates without food/water. Of course, my cousin couldn't leave them there. There were Chihuahuas, a Bishon, a Boston Terrier, some other breeds and my Lily. All the pups were about 5-6 months old. My cuz had 11 dogs at her house and she bathed them, started potty training, got them vaccinated and vet checked and worked like a fiend contacting breed rescues and family, friends to adopt. My Lily was so matted that at first my cuz thought she had tumors. Her attempts at grooming Lily were, shall we say, comical. She looked like a little rat dog, LOL. When we went to see the pups, Lily climbed onto the hub's chest and fell asleep. For the hubs, it was love at first sight. She went home with us, the hubs wouldn't leave without her, I didn't feel "ready" but the cuz literally pushed us out the front door with a crate, food and Advantage, LOL. I'm sure she breathed a sigh of relief that she was minus one dog, LOL. Lily had some separation anxiety at first and was difficult to housebreak but she is PERFECT now. She is so sweet, goes up to anyone to say hi, independent and loves to zoom. I love all 7 lbs of her to pieces. 
My Audrey was adopted from a local rescue at 6 years of age, she was used as a backyard breeder bitch. So smart, housebroke in 2 weeks, a classic Maltese beauty with big Audrey Hepburn eyes at 6 lbs. We thought Lily needed a playmate but we loved Audrey immediately when we saw her as well. Lily and Audrey are both alpha females, they have never played with each other (sigh, the best laid plans and all that) but they tolerate each other now. It is funny to see them keep peeing on top of each other's pee. My Audrey is now 9 years old, plays/runs and is healthy as a horse. She is my "hunter dog", she loves to chase little critters. She is perfect in every way except she has leash aggression. Oh well.
And then there is Stormy. Our little foster failure from AMAR. Rescued from the streets of downtown LA at about 5 months of age. Barely tips the scales at 4 lbs soaking wet. She has a seizure disorder and Von Willebrand's disease. Neither a big deal and hands down the cutest dog you have ever seen. We just couldn't bear to part with her. She "talks" or more like grumbles when she makes her bed or when we come home, just hilarious. 
All three are so beautiful to us. We don't understand why everyone doesn't adopt a rescue. We ooh and aah at them like demented people, LOL. Nothing is too good for them. And they look at us with what we call "heart eyes", all the love in the world shining right out of their eyes, for us. Here they are, Lily, Audrey and Stormy.:wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I just love this thread, the stories make me smile and cry. I don't know where we would be without our rescues, they are the lights of our lives. Rescues make the best pets.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a wonderful thread. I love hearing everyone's gotcha stories and even better, the happily ever afters. :wub::wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I LOVE this thread, Lynn! So heartwarming to read the happy endings for these babies. Great idea. Well, this is our rescue, Champ. He is about 4 months old in this photo. Needless to say, he is a BIG boy of questionable parentage. One day, we came home from the racetrack and a stray female mix, apparently invited herself into one of our empty horse stalls and had eight babies. My DH and kids helped take care of them and made sure that momma put on weight and was healthy. When it was time, he found each of the puppies a good home and got momma spayed, shots and found her a home with our farrier's daughter. DH couldn't help but keep this one for himself as he was so different from the rest of the puppies and had such a great personality. Our Champ is now a very spoiled gentle giant who has the goofiest personality and keeps us laughing with his antics.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

It is wonderful to see how much joy rescue dogs can bring!

This is our rescue, Buddy. We adopted him when he was around 13 years old. That was two years ago, so we think he is now around 15. 
He was a stray, found wandering the streets of Oklahoma City. He came to us through a local rescue group that transports dogs to New England from other parts of the country. We were told that many of the shelters there will immediately euthanize an owner turn in, so people will just turn them loose instead, thinking maybe someone will take them in and at least they have a chance. 
He is deaf, and doesn't see too well, but he is a good little guy. Very quiet and mellow. We are guessing that he probably lived with an older person, because he loves older people, especially my Mom. He is the first dog that I have ever had who loves to be brushed. Sometimes I feel sad that we he won't be with us for too long. He is such a good boy. I know he provided lots of happiness to someone, and he deserves to be taken care of and loved in his old age.


----------

